# Cougar CMX 700Watt "quitscht" "fiept"



## Plenentair (20. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend, 

hab mir ende März meinen neuen Computer zugelegt. 
enthalten war auch ein Cougar CMX 700Watt. Nachdem ich diesen zusammengebaut hatte habe ich gleich so ein "fiepen" bemerkt, wisst ihr was ich meine? 
Mir wurde schon oft gesagt das da ne Spule schuld sein soll, damit kann ich nix anfangen. 

Nun weiß ich nicht ob es auch das mainboard sein könnte.. ich hab versucht mit offenem Gehäuse rauszufinden was schuld ist.. es könnten sein:
- Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, AMD 770, AM3 ATX
- Cougar CMX 700Watt
- Sapphire HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

hattet ihr schonmal sowas bei cougar?
ich hab keine ahnung was ich sonst noch versuchen könnte.. hab leider keine andere grafikkarte bzw. ein anderes netzteil da um diese auszuschließen..

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen mein kopf dröhnt schon, aber keine lust das ganze netzteil auszubauen.

mfg 

Plenentair

Edit: man hört es besonders (aber sonst auch immer) beim scrollen im browser.. vll rendern und doch die graka? 

(Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten)


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Oktober 2011)

Meist verursachen die Spannungswandler auf dem Mainboard oder der Grafikkarte dieses Fiepen. Das kann in Verbindung mit einem Netzteil auftreten oder ist generell vorhanden. Unter Garantie fällt das normalerweise nicht, eventuell kannst du die betreffenden Komponenten auf Kulanz tauschen. Ohne andere Teile ist es schwierig auszuschließen. Teste mal ohne VGA.


----------



## Re4dt (20. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe ein ähnliches NT. 
Das Cougar CMX550 und bei mir fiept gar nichts. Es ist sogar das leiseste Komponente aus meinem Gehäuse.
Ich würd eher auf die grakka tippen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

( wer Rechtschreibfehler produziert stellt sich in die Ecke )

Ich habe mehrere Netzteile von denen und dort ist absolut nix zu hören. Ob es an der Grafik liegt könnte man testen indem man V Sync aktiviert.


----------



## poiu (20. Oktober 2011)

Bist du sicher das es das NT ist, kommt zwar auch gelegentlich vor, aber es sind meist die Grakas!


----------



## Plenentair (20. Oktober 2011)

Wie mach ich V Sync an? find da im ccc nichts.
nein ich bin mir überhaupt nicht sicher.


----------



## Compucase (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi!

Solch ein Fiepen kommt meist von der GPU. Das Netzteil kann ich aber nicht zu 100% ausschließen, genau so wenig das Mainboard. Schwierig von hier zu beurteilen. die Erfahrung hat gezeigt das ein Netzteil im Labor bei einer Überprüfung keine Nebengeräusche macht.
Evtl. kannst Du ja mal Furmark starten oder andere Benchmarks um die GPU explizit zu testen.


----------



## Plenentair (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mittlerweile Graka ausschließen und auf das Netzteil tippe ich auch nichtmehr (kanns aber nicht ausschließen)

Bleibt noch mainboard und cpu übrig.. und die sind leider in der selben region..
Der ton ist so laut das ich es mit dem handy aufnehmen konnte.. hier ein link:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11161021/AUD0001.amr

Ich bin am verzweifeln..


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ne nichts CPU, die fiept nicht  Das wird wohl das Mainboard sein 
Das sind wohl die Spannungswandler dadrauf :/


----------



## Ralle@ (30. Oktober 2011)

Das fiepen/quietschen kann schon vom Nt kommen.
Wenn die Kombination NT/Mainboard/Grafikkarte "ungünstig" ist, dann kann das vorkommen. Meine Erfahrung ist, wenn die Händler ein Geschäft haben, dann sind die Chancen gut dass es auf Kulanz getauscht wird. Ich kaufe allerdings seit Jahren nur bei 3 - 4 Händler ein, bin also bei denen Stammkunde.

Aber zu deinen Problem.
Hast du zufällig die Grafikkarte Analog, also mit dem VGA Anschluss am Monitor hängen? Das kann nämlich auch zum fiepen führen.


----------



## evosociety (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin im Besitz von einem CMX 700 was unter Last deutliches Spulenfiepen zeigt, leider hat mir der Cougar Support gesagt das es kein Garantiefall ist.


----------



## Plenentair (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab alle Sachen bei Hardwareversand gekauft.

Und ich konnte die Grafikkarte ausschließen (mein pc fährt irgendwie auch ohne graka hoch) also die fällt weg als quelle.
Ich glaub ich werd mal alles auseinanderschrauben und das mainboard einschicken.. muss halt der riesen cpu lüfter runter und alles.. aber egal.

Ich denke auch es ist ein Spannungswandler oder ne Spule aufm mainboard oder im NT

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Oktober 2011)

Das sinnvollste wäre eigentlich das Netzteil erstmal seperat in einem nicht fiependen PC zu testen, dann hast du Gewissheit


----------



## Plenentair (30. Oktober 2011)

Schau dir mein cabelmanagement an und sag das nochmal!! 
Das wird der reinste horror das ding da rauszubekommen  Ich hab alle kabel hinter das mainboard gedrückt


----------

